# URGHHH



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

Every website I read about schizophrenia has signs to check in someone you know, but none of them tell warning signs of how you can figure out if YOU have it. They aren't the same because they don't delve into the innerworkings of the mind, what it feels like, what thinking patterns are like. Does anyone have a good link?


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

http://www.dpselfhelp.com is suited perfectly to what you are going through, check it out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

lol


> www.dpselfhelp.com is suited perfectly to what you are going through, check it out.


true!


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

Axel's right. You don't have schizophrenia and browsing sites about it will make you feel much worse. When you read the symptoms of what you fear you have, you automatically believe you actually have those symptoms too.

Trust me, I've gone through this too. You have DP/DR, maybe with some other things, anxiety, depression or whatever, but that's all...


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

http://www.webmd.com or as I like to call it, the Hypochondrondiac's Encyclopedia.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

> - Honza
> 
> ("John")


Where in Czech do you live lemon?? I used to live 20 mins from Ostrava..great place


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

Talking in sentences that do not make sense or using nonsense words, making it difficult for the person to communicate or engage in conversation.
*Shifting quickly from one thought to the next 
Moving slowly. 
Being unable to make decisions. 
Writing excessively but without meaning. 
Forgetting or losing things. 
Repeating movements or gestures, such as pacing or walking in circles. 
Having problems making sense of everyday sights, sounds and feelings.*

Lack of emotion and expression or emotions, thoughts and moods that do not fit with situations or events (for example, crying instead of laughing at a joke). 
*Withdrawal from family, friends and social activities. 
Reduced energy. 
Lack of motivation. 
Loss of pleasure or interest in life. 
Poor hygiene and grooming habits. 
Problems functioning at school, work or other activities. 
Moodiness (being very sad or very happy, or having swings in mood). *Catatonia (a condition in which the person becomes fixed in a single position for a very long time).


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

fingertingle said:


> Talking in sentences that do not make sense or using nonsense words, making it difficult for the person to communicate or engage in conversation.
> *Shifting quickly from one thought to the next
> Moving slowly.
> Being unable to make decisions.
> ...


that second half sounds like your average depression to me. not even dp. certianly not schitz.

the first half sounds somewhat akin to schitz.. but do you really do those things? i know you dont write nonsensically. if anyone does that here its falling free, and i can pretty much understand what he says cause most of it is just cause hes typing fast and making errors.

i can give you symptoms right off the top of my head, and if you have these you should consider the possiblitity that you are schitzo. (my highschool friend danny is completely schizo, so i got this strait from observing him)

1. i talk to plants and animals and they talk back

2. i yell at cars and try to karate chop them while only wearing half a gi, and my begginners white belt.

3. i pick up old butts, and try to smoke them.

4. i think trashcans are treasure troves

5. i hold my ears with my hands to block out the voices

6. i stand on park benches and conduct my invisible orchistra.

7. i wear my underware on the outside of my shorts, and sometimes i wear palm fronds instead of clothes.

8. i sometimes have daffy duck like outbursts

9. i play with myself in public while giggling like a little girl.

10. my favorite snack is freshly picked boogers

11. every second of my life is like a hardcore mushroom fry.

12. i wear a special bracelet with my moms phone number on it.

13. my favorite place to take a stroll, is down the middle of the freeway. it makes me laugh.

(ok yes this guy is an extreme case, but if you arent doing any of the above, i wouldnt freak out about it just yet)


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

sleepingbeauty said:


> fingertingle said:
> 
> 
> > Talking in sentences that do not make sense or using nonsense words, making it difficult for the person to communicate or engage in conversation.
> ...


Well, I'm guilty of #3, once, ha.

I will write really abstract things that seem to mean a lot, but I don't know where they come from. I am CAPABLE of writing things that make sense, but I'm also guilty of writing things that don't make sense. I can make sense out of them by analyzing them in depth, but any bullshit can be a metaphor for something.

I don't think I am schizophrenic, but I think I might become schizophrenic.

I don't know.

Thanks though.


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

arczi said:


> > - Honza
> >
> > ("John")
> 
> ...


I live in Prague. Never been closer to Ostrava than you, though


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Janine's analogy in her book may help. I can't paraphrase but it went something like this (I think):

'Getting schizophrenia from DP/DR is about as likely as having a heart attack from a spranged ankle'

DP/DR won't lead to schizophrenia. If your wired to go crazy you'd be nuts by now. I know when you're in the middle of a DP/DR episode you truly believe your on the threshold of insanity, I know, been there many times, even as recently as last week. I have a friend who has schiz and what he is thinking/feeling is much different to what we're going through. Stay off the mental illness websites (apart from this one of course).


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

Fingertingle, a lot of people here know others with schiz and they have a better perspective than someone who is feeling maybe guilty and anxious and very stressed and I think you also have diabetes.
Please try to see yourself as you are - all the wonderful things and also the many difficulties you have right now.
I've been through stuff that seemed impossible to me, but I made it. 
Here's hoping you're at the nadir now and that you'll bounce back up.


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

beachgirl said:


> Fingertingle, a lot of people here know others with schiz and they have a better perspective than someone who is feeling maybe guilty and anxious and very stressed and I think you also have diabetes.
> Please try to see yourself as you are - all the wonderful things and also the many difficulties you have right now.
> I've been through stuff that seemed impossible to me, but I made it.
> Here's hoping you're at the nadir now and that you'll bounce back up.


My sister is schizophrenic and has described many of the things I feel to me.. This isn't coming from no where.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

Did she have any of the symptoms you've been having before she got schiz ?


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

beachgirl said:


> Did she have any of the symptoms you've been having before she got schiz ?


Yeah, trouble reading and concentrating.


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

And saying she "doesn't think" that's the scariest one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

This is off-topic, but how is she now? Is she on meds that help? How long did she have those symptoms beforehand? 
I looked up the chance of a sibling developing it, which is 9%, but even identical twins have only a 48% chance of both having it, so it's not just genetic.
At http://www.world-schizphrenia.org/disor ... ctive.html one symptom is similar to "dreaming when you are wide awake", or having difficulty distinguishing reality and fantasy.
Do you have that?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

Honest advice for all you ppl FUCK the self diagnosis sites!! I matched my symptoms to virtually every mental illness in the world..looking through internet dump site will only get you more mad and freak out..Go to library or find a good doctor who wont drug you outta this but help you undrstand the basic principals of being fucked up..its not that simple and yet with a lil effort every1 will eventually find it.I'd recommend http://books.google.com/ for every1 who want to dig up something..if you dont have a g-mail,i have over 70 invites left


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

beachgirl said:


> This is off-topic, but how is she now? Is she on meds that help? How long did she have those symptoms beforehand?
> I looked up the chance of a sibling developing it, which is 9%, but even identical twins have only a 48% chance of both having it, so it's not just genetic.
> At http://www.world-schizphrenia.org/disor ... ctive.html one symptom is similar to "dreaming when you are wide awake", or having difficulty distinguishing reality and fantasy.
> Do you have that?


I have trouble sometimes remembering if something happened to me or if I saw it on TV or dreamed it, but I attribute this to my bad memory. If I really concentrate, I can usually remember. I can't say I know what is meant by "dreaming while wide awake," I daydream I guess, doesn't everyone?


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

As for my sister, she's on some anti-psychotics and she just sleeps all day and stares at everyone. She hates them and wants to go off of them. Last I heard she was mumbling to my parents "I hate my mother" so I'm guessing she's either not having success with the anti-psychotics, or not taking them. She also walked without a coat in a snow storm all the way across town in the middle of the night to her boyfriend's house. So no. I don't think she's doing better.


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

Symptoms vary greatly. Common symptoms are:

Delusions: False, but strongly held beliefs, which feel entirely real to the sufferer. They can cause the individual to have a greatly exaggerated belief in his or her own importance, power, knowledge, abilities, or identity. Some people have delusions of persecution (paranoia)-for example, the false belief that they are being attacked, harassed, cheated, spied on or conspired against by others. Some people believe that occurrences in the outside world are referring to them (ideas of reference). Examples are believing that other people are doing things because of you or that the TV or radio are referring specifically to you, often in negative ways.

Hallucinations: Seeing, hearing, feeling, touching smelling or tasting things that aren't there. Hallucinations have to do with the senses. Hearing voices is the most common hallucination among people with schizophrenia.

Illusions: Disturbances in perception that are less intense than hallucinations. The individual experiences periods of heightened sensory awareness, during which sounds seem louder or sharper than usual and colours appear brighter, *or periods of muted awareness, when sensory input seems closed off. *Other illusions may include objects seeming closer or farther away than they really are, or one's own voice or reflection seeming different or even threatening.

Thought Disturbances: *Often called muddled thinking by those who experience them, thought disturbances are characterized by an inability to concentrate, to connect thoughts logically, or to think clearly*. Thought processes may speed up (racing thoughts) or *slow down, or may seem blocked so that the person's mind feels completely blank*. Disturbances in thinking are sometimes compared to a broken filter that allows *everything that enters the mind to have the same importance ? for example, attaching the same significance to licence plate numbers as to a questions from a teacher.*

Emotional & Behavioural Changes: *The person can experience sudden, inexplicable changes in mood, such as intense sadness, happiness, excitement, depression or anger that come on without reason or warning*.* Lack of feelings can be equally disturbing. Symptoms that deprive a person of a range of normal emotions are often described as "negative." The person seems less able to feel anything, including pain or joy. Sometimes this loss of feeling extends to the "sense of self". The individual experiences a sense of unreality about who and where they are or where their body ends*. More than any of the symptoms described above, the behavioural changes indicate to others the possible presence of the condition.

An early sign of disturbance is often* social withdrawal, as the individual finds interactions with people and things progressively more difficult*. One such common response is *inability to take an interest in personal hygiene and appearance*.* Lack of energy, interest and motivation or decreased levels of activity, movement or speech* should alert friends and family that something may be amiss. Similarly, behaviour patterns that are unusual in the particular individual, or responses that are clearly inappropriate (excessive laughing or crying in inappropriate circumstances, or excessive talking to oneself) may indicate the approach of an episode of schizophrenia.

fuck fuck fuck fuck.


----------

